# Aster USA: next locomotive 2014



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

As per website: "The Union Pacific FEF 844 is recognized by train aficionados around the world as one of the most significant US steam locomotives still operational, next to here big brother Challenger 3985. Aster Hobby Co. Inc. is now designing a pilot model of the FEF 844 which will equal or better in detail, performance and appeal with any earlier released Aster US prototype model. Aster Hobby USA LLC will again play a support roll in this development. 

The UP FEF 844 will be built in black (as preserved today and pictured above) and in "Greyhound" livery # 837. Expected release date is projected for late 2014. Further developments will be posted as they become available."


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 26 Mar 2013 01:22 PM 
As per website: "The Union Pacific FEF 844 is recognized by train aficionados around the world as one of the most significant US steam locomotives still operational, next to here big brother Challenger 3985. Aster Hobby Co. Inc. is now designing a pilot model of the FEF 844 which will equal or better in detail, performance and appeal with any earlier released Aster US prototype model. Aster Hobby USA LLC will again play a support roll in this development. 

The UP FEF 844 will be built in black (as preserved today and pictured above) and in "Greyhound" livery # 837. Expected release date is projected for late 2014. Further developments will be posted as they become available."

Charles

Did they indicate a RTR or will it be inn kit form.
There goes my 2014 IRA withdrawal.


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

Or more importantly, will Aster copy Accucraft and bring it out in 1/29th as well? (lol)..... 
Myron


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Myron 

ONLY if Hans is DEAD!!!!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Myron, 
Bite your tongue! 
Oh, ANOTHER Northern from Aster. 
$8000? 
Cheers, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 26 Mar 2013 03:03 PM 
Myron, 
Bite your tongue! 
Oh, ANOTHER Northern from Aster. 
$8000? 
Cheers, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 
David

Depending on the exchange rate my guess is about the same cost of the GN S2....(my guess at the winning Lotto numbers were not correct either!)


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Charles, 
I believe that the list kit price for the S2 was just under $7000. 
So, Aster says "the FEF 844 which will equal or better in detail", and 6 years of inflation, I would think that this one will be more. 
But, with the competition these days, maybe less??? 
We will have to wait and see. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

My bet would be closer to $12,000.

I must confess to being a little disappointed as I had really hoped for one of the great streamliners such as the NW 611. 

Robert


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Robert, 

i think you'll have to look to Accucraft to produce that. Hans is not a big fan of the streamliners so that's not likely to happen. I raised that same engine years ago and I learned where that stood on the priority. However, if enough people with firm commitments presented themselves, I'm sure the business side might kick in..........but, of course, a big if.... 

Sam


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 26 Mar 2013 06:02 PM 
Charles, 
I believe that the list kit price for the S2 was just under $7000. 
So, Aster says "the FEF 844 which will equal or better in detail", and 6 years of inflation, I would think that this one will be more. 
But, with the competition these days, maybe less??? 
We will have to wait and see. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 
David

I always have the mindset of kit price as my guide (of course mind set is secondary to "see what is in the wallet!). I look at the price of the Challenger in comparison to the Allegheny. If one would start with a base line of the Allegheny and then add inflation along with exchange rate there is no way it should have been offered for the price it sold out for without cost saving design work. So, there is hope that the price is reflective of the developmental process that made the Challenger reasonable!

As to streamlined...got my vote and I am sure that the potential success of a current offering would leave open the hope of another Aster streamlined locomotive.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mr Leech 

UNLESS YOU intend to buy one... the price is completely irrelevant. 

Hans wanted to do this locomotive after the H-8, but Union Pacific wanted "an arm, a leg, and one additional body part to be named later" for Aster to produce the locomotive. The Challenger ONLY appeared because UP changed its policy towards model companies regarding the fees for using the emblems, logos, and corporate name.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

While on the subject of the Astrer 844 and mentioned Challenger, how will the new tenders being offered by Aster work in suppling water from aux tender to main tender connected to engine.

Will the water flow by gravity to keep main tender filled with water.
BTW they sure look like they will look great behind the BB,Berk,S-2 and now the Challenger. Guess they shud considering what they will cost.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 27 Mar 2013 02:30 PM 
Mr Leech 

UNLESS YOU intend to buy one... the price is completely irrelevant. 

Jim,
You never know what I 'might' be interested in, IF the price is right!
Also, the price of all Aster models is relevant, as it reflects on the value of our current models.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

well at least i'll be able to pass on this one without feeling too bad.
i already have one Aster passenger locomotive (GN S2) without anyone coming forth with passenger car support; i don't need another one.
even though i'm from the west coast, i was expecting and would have welcomed an eastern roadname.
a PA E6, G5 or a B&O P7 (ok, i know that could be classified as a passenger loco, too, ...but something small(er))
cheers...gary


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Gary 

You can't hide behind that curtain.... all the FEFs [Four Eight Fours] were designated as DUAL SERVICE by the UP and used in freight service as well as passenger service. Just go and order the BLACK one...


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

David 

I don't think the price of the UP Challenger effected the value of my Schools[2], Arthur, KGV, Castle, Silver Link AQ4, Flying Scotsman, Duchess, BofB, Berk, S2.... at all. 

Please explain why you think the price of new models effects previous releases. I am sure you have cogent reasons that have not crossed my sometimes not completely open mind. 

TIA


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

If I can buy an 80" 1080 television for $4 K today, I am not at all likely to pay this for a 60" 720 television even though I may have done so a half decade ago. 

Thus the secondary market is effected by the primary market of alternative goods.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 27 Mar 2013 07:25 PM 
Gary 

You can't hide behind that curtain.... all the FEFs [Four Eight Fours] were designated as DUAL SERVICE by the UP and used in freight service as well as passenger service. Just go and order the BLACK one... 

well with the Challenger, i have all the UP freight service i need.
when it comes down to it, i'm just not a big fan of the FEF look in general.
with the investment i'm currently making in larger scales, it will also help the hobby fund.

re: the aux tenders/ water cars,... from the drawings, it does look like a passive (gravity) link between the tenders.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 27 Mar 2013 08:10 PM 
 David 

I don't think the price of the UP Challenger effected the value of my Schools[2], Arthur, KGV, Castle, Silver Link AQ4, Flying Scotsman, Duchess, BofB, Berk, S2.... at all. 

Please explain why you think the price of new models effects previous releases. I am sure you have cogent reasons that have not crossed my sometimes not completely open mind. 

TIA 
Jim,
I look at Aster as being a 'higher' priced, quality model engineering manufacturer.
Their current and future products reflect on the 'brand', and as some have put it, the 'snob' value.
So, this 'good' name must surely help with the value being retained on the earlier models.
My King Arthur had a list price of something like $790 when I bought it in 1979, and it is probably worth a couple of times that now.
I doubt that if it had been made by the Joe Blow Company that it's value would have increased.
I think that it has a lot to do with the good brand name.
At least, that's my thought.
I guess that you don't see it this way.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aopagary on 27 Mar 2013 06:38 PM 
well at least i'll be able to pass on this one without feeling too bad.
i already have one Aster passenger locomotive (GN S2) without anyone coming forth with passenger car support; i don't need another one.
even though i'm from the west coast, i was expecting and would have welcomed an eastern roadname.
a PA E6, G5 or a B&O P7 (ok, i know that could be classified as a passenger loco, too, ...but something small(er))
cheers...gary


Gary

Passenger cars will be coming to market...(just not by Aster)


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 27 Mar 2013 08:10 PM 
David 

I don't think the price of the UP Challenger effected the value of my Schools[2], Arthur, KGV, Castle, Silver Link AQ4, Flying Scotsman, Duchess, BofB, Berk, S2.... at all. 

Please explain why you think the price of new models effects previous releases. I am sure you have cogent reasons that have not crossed my sometimes not completely open mind. 

TIA It would be interesting to speculate on how price sensitive this highly specialist market is. I had to put an insurance value on my collection when we moved recently from Seattle back to the Bay Area and it was a sobering exercise - especially when my wife saw the final numbers







(The back story here is that she bought me my first engine in an attempt to divert my attention from another hobby which she considered to be dangerous.)

But back to the original thread - Hans should be a little concerned that an addicted collector like me now has the beautiful Accucraft T1 as the center piece of my collection with my set of 3 Aster A4s in the second row. I really, really want a NW611 or a Dreyfus Hudson (in 1:32!!) and will buy Accucraft as necessary. I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder but I have to admit that I find the 844 to be 'pug ugly' - it looks like something that escaped from the Soviet Union in the Stalinist era 

BTW - UP is a customer of mine and I met some of their IT executives recently. I thought I'd establish rapport by describing my efforts to assemble my Aster Challenger. Blank faces - they didn't have a clue what I was talking about. 

Robert


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By zephyra on 28 Mar 2013 09:46 AM 
Posted By Dr Rivet on 27 Mar 2013 08:10 PM 
David 

I don't think the price of the UP Challenger effected the value of my Schools[2], Arthur, KGV, Castle, Silver Link AQ4, Flying Scotsman, Duchess, BofB, Berk, S2.... at all. 

Please explain why you think the price of new models effects previous releases. I am sure you have cogent reasons that have not crossed my sometimes not completely open mind. 

TIA It would be interesting to speculate on how price sensitive this highly specialist market is. I had to put an insurance value on my collection when we moved recently from Seattle back to the Bay Area and it was a sobering exercise - especially when my wife saw the final numbers







(The back story here is that she bought me my first engine in an attempt to divert my attention from another hobby which she considered to be dangerous.)

But back to the original thread - Hans should be a little concerned that an addicted collector like me now has the beautiful Accucraft T1 as the center piece of my collection with my set of 3 Aster A4s in the second row. I really, really want a NW611 or a Dreyfus Hudson (in 1:32!!) and will buy Accucraft as necessary. I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder but I have to admit that I find the 844 to be 'pug ugly' - it looks like something that escaped from the Soviet Union in the Stalinist era 

BTW - UP is a customer of mine and I met some of their IT executives recently. I thought I'd establish rapport by describing my efforts to assemble my Aster Challenger. Blank faces - they didn't have a clue what I was talking about. 

Robert 
Robert
As it has been mentioned, the N & W J611 would be an excellent choice. I for one believe it is a favorite among the many live steam locomotives we have had the pleasure to own. With that said there a locomotive for each person's desire to connect with live steam. IMO- there are many that look at the"J" and turn away...so for those who care (btw- I would denote the UP 484 a locomotive with semi-streamline within a practical sense).










As to price one could determine a baseline then add the cost of functional steam components:

UP 484


----------



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

Charles,

Can you give some more details on the passenger cars you mention? I plan on getting an 844, so would like to recreate the UP executive train. 

Would be cool if someone would make the executive flat cars also, then I can mount canons on it and recreate last years Civil War train.

-Adam


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

MTH passenger cars are 1/32.


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Posted By zephyra on 28 Mar 2013 09:46 AM 

BTW - UP is a customer of mine and I met some of their IT executives recently. I thought I'd establish rapport by describing my efforts to assemble my Aster Challenger. Blank faces - they didn't have a clue what I was talking about. 

Robert 


It has been my experience that only a very small proporton of railroad/railway company employees have any interest whatsoever in railways or trains. A friend of mine is a locomotive engineer with CN in the Montreal-Toronto corridor and says he's the only 'enthusiast' he knows of in his circle of CN employees. Your experience surprises me not one iota, to them locomotives are jut a tool to get a job done, and cars are what carry the goods that pay their salaries........no glamour or romance of the rails.
David M-K
Ottawa Canada


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GaugeOneLines on 05 Apr 2013 06:07 PM 

It has been my experience that only a very small proporton of railroad/railway company employees have any interest whatsoever in railways or trains. A friend of mine is a locomotive engineer with CN in the Montreal-Toronto corridor and says he's the only 'enthusiast' he knows of in his circle of CN employees. Your experience surprises me not one iota, to them locomotives are jut a tool to get a job done, and cars are what carry the goods that pay their salaries........no glamour or romance of the rails.
David M-K
Ottawa Canada





I do understand that. I sell baseball and Softball equipment for a living and turned down free tickets to the World Series from my Rawlings Rep. when it was here in Houston. What a person does for a living usually has nothing to do with their hobby. While I am happy that so many see the "glamour and romance" of the MLB, (It puts my kids through College) I personally am so sick of it that when I leave the store I just want to get away from it and go play with my trains.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

It is true of other industries as well. 

I moved to Detroit some 36 years ago, because I was a car enthusiast, and I was offered a position at a car company. At the time I was road racing an old Triumph TR-4, and had built up engines and transmissions for that purpose. I naively assumed that most people who worked for a car company would also be auto enthusiasts. But for a small exception, that was not the case.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Life would be better for all if employees could be more into their jobs...happy employees-happy customers


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 07 Apr 2013 11:19 AM 
Life would be better for all if employees could be more into their jobs...happy employees-happy customers 









That sounds nice and all, but try dealing with the public in retail for 34+ years. Most customers think that you are always trying to get to them, making huge margins when you are really just trying to survive (Especially these days), try to take advantage of you because you are a small shop, etc., etc. I know........sounds like sour grapes. Anyway, the few people that are nice make it worth while and help keep a smile on your face.

Back to topic. This is a great choice. People still get to see the prototype actually run like it's big brother the Challenger. That alone makes me want one. I guess I need to put a big smile on my face and sell lots more bats.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Train wreck coming..... 

I think David Leech just wants Aster to do a CP Selkirk [2-10-4]. I think he and Dan Pantages should fund the development. I would be second in line [behind DL] to buy one. 
At one time Peter Trounce was scratch building a Selkirk in 1:32, but I have no idea what ever happened to the project.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jim, 
I have a CP Selkirk, thank you. 
and yes, it IS the one that Peter was building. 
As he told me, he got it to the perhaps 75% mark, and then ran out of steam. 
He reached that point after about one year of design and building, and then it just sat quietly on the shelf since 1988. 
He then very kindly allowed me to purchase it, and it is slowly (VERY) being worked on. 
I want to try and keep it as much as Peter built it, but having to make a few changes. 
Like many model engineers, everything was built without painting as the project proceeded, so I am having to try and paint the frames with the wheels in place as they are not removable, and Peter did not recommend trying to re-quarter the wheels! 
Anyway, one day I will have more time to spend on it. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

David 

I am glad to hear that loco found a good home. So much for my ever owning one. Oh well... 

Which version are you modeling... the original T-1a, or the semi-streamlined T-1b /T-1c? 

Look forward to seeing it under steam.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Jim,
It will become a CP T-1-b 5923, mainly because I like the centre dome on the boiler.
The later version without it, makes for a very long looking boiler top!
I am sure that I will be posting here, once I get going with it properly. 
I would add that I DON'T think that this loco is one that would have much interest as a production model.
You, me, and perhaps Dan, and that's probably it!!! 
All the best
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 08 Apr 2013 11:32 PM 
Jim, 
I have a CP Selkirk, thank you. 
and yes, it IS the one that Peter was building. 
As he told me, he got it to the perhaps 75% mark, and then ran out of steam. 
He reached that point after about one year of design and building, and then it just sat quietly on the shelf since 1988. 
He then very kindly allowed me to purchase it, and it is slowly (VERY) being worked on. 
I want to try and keep it as much as Peter built it, but having to make a few changes. 
Like many model engineers, everything was built without painting as the project proceeded, so I am having to try and paint the frames with the wheels in place as they are not removable, and Peter did not recommend trying to re-quarter the wheels! 
Anyway, one day I will have more time to spend on it. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 
That particular engine has done quite a mileage already. When Peter ran out of steam he sold it to the UK and then a year or two later had second thoughts. He was able to negotiate the re-purchase of it and I picked it up in Wales and brought it back to Toronto for Peter. It's done about 9000 miles already! My memories are of an unsprung chassis with not a great deal of sideplay in the drivers, hope you have the nice s-m-o-o-t-h track with good transitions for it David!
David M-K
Ottawa


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

David, 
It has already been pushed around to check that, and seems quite happy to go around my 10 foot radius, before I pulled the track up. 
It is in effect a 'longer' Project locomotive, with the boiler design being very similar, but two flues. 
I look forward to seeing how it makes steam. 
Unfortunately during its stay in the UK, all the notes and drawings were miss-laid, so completing all the valve gear has to begin from scratch. 
Must start to get on with it!!! 
and my track!!! 
So much to do, and so little time! 
Cheers, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Great prototype and surely a fine model David. Do keep up with it, I have started a model of a Nord Mikado tank (the one with the fabulous to watch Cossart Valves) which I knew well back in the sixties they were a joy to watch as their unique valve gear was mind blowing. Anyways I started it back in the summer of 2003 or something then with work, it just stayed on the shelf for all those years, and last summer I decided not to wait for retirement to get on with it and started working on the crossheads. Like my beloved PRR prototype on this loco just about everything is different! 

But to get back to some ideas discussed earlier in this thread: I used to be very close to JVR, he told me that when he was designing for Aster Fulgurex he used to continually negociate with the Japanese at Aster to keep the locos simple and to save extra parts and gadgets. IE: the Aster Big boy was made during his time with 500 parts the Alhegheny built after he wasn't involved any more, had over 700 parts. No wonder the prices keep climbing, and this isn't due to inflation. The Japanese live steamers like making very meticulous and complex things, it must be part of their natural genius, I have seen it in books written by Japanese live steamers not related to Aster. The importer has to exert a restraining effort on negotiations with them to keep it simple otherwise things get completely out of hands, this is what has happened to the latest French offering of Aster, and it is a pitty. I would have liked one but it's so sofisticated that the price has doubled. Prompting me to go to US modeling, were prices are more reasonable, or at least have been heretofore. 
All mùy best, 
Simon Duhamel


----------



## gaugeonebloke (Aug 18, 2008)

Re 1/32 US commercial live steam models. It seems to me that past production models fall into the following categories: 

1) A mix of SP engines. If you want an off the shelf system, this is it. Presumably this is because garden railroading is popular in sunny CA. Surprises me that volume coach (car) manufacturers have been slow to catch on. 
2) Iconic large locos 
3) The largest 2nd generation articulated locos 

It seems that Aster have observed that with the US mainline steam disappearing around 1960, their best chance of sales are with category 2 locos that are still running now. 

If the Virginia Museum of Transportation manage to get 611 running again, and we should know whether this is a realistic prospect in a month or two, then it would be hard to think of a better commercial prospect, given its beauty, legendary tractive effort, mere two cylinders and the relatively detail-free sides. If Accucraft have already done the development work, and the return of 611 is announced, one would think that a savvy management would immediately re-announce it as a forthcoming model. Fingers crossed here for an alcohol-fired model. http://www.fireup611.org/committee 

I think one point that is perhaps being missed with respect to the appeal of locomotives is the availability of original colour film. The great thing about the N&W is that 50's colour film is available, and this conveys the feel of the pre-diesel railroad more than a modern day live-steam "grockle"-filled special despite the grainy film. If 1/32 manufacturers decide to offer the other two locos from the N&W big three stable, I for one would be excited. Obviously I'm talking about the A class and Y class here. Would be good if a hooter sounding whistle could be included. Listen to this whistle ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBm-ONvNhS4 Sigh ! 

Simon


----------



## gaugeonebloke (Aug 18, 2008)

I looked on the Accucraft.com website today and the 1/32 forthcoming engines section included: Penn M1A/M1B, 1:32 Scale, ACL, Live Steam, Alcohol Fired and N&W J Class, 1:32 Scale, ACL, Live Steam, Alcohol Fired. Looks like 611 is coming back .... in model form anyway! Of course we have seen this before....


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Simon

Let us know if you would like a real steam experience to go along with a purchase of M1a, J611, etc we offer coal fired conversions for them.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 08 Apr 2013 03:30 PM 
This is a great choice. People still get to see the prototype actually run like it's big brother the Challenger. That alone makes me want one. I guess I need to put a big smile on my face and sell lots more bats.











I have avoided Aster live steam models because of cost and their preference for issuing models of mainline steam locomotives. I'm a narrow gauge guy with "old time" narrow gauge rolling stock.
But last year, UP #844 came rolling through 7 miles from where I live in the major metropolis







of Livingston, Texas (pop. about 6,000) and stopped traffic on US Hwy 190 for 1/2 hour while making a service stop on its way to Houston. I was there and took some videos. It was an awesome experience. 
Now I'm going to have to re-think and possibly expand to mainline live steam to include UP #844.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

nice up-close-and-personal video. standing next to 6' drive wheels really puts prototype steam into perspective. i sure do prefer #844 in gray, though.

if steam were still to exist as mainline power, i wonder if they would sell advertising space on the smoke lifters.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

With regards to the video; can anybody tell me what those blue things are hanging off of the engineer's window sill (at 4:20)?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Dave 

If you bring the image up as full screen and stop the video.... 

There is a maintenance crew "Blue Flag" and hanging from it are all the safety tags for each member of the maintenance crew. The tags are "blowing in the wind". The blue flag cannot be removed from the locomotive until ALL the individual tags are removed from the flag. 
So.. nothing is actually hanging off the window sill at all. 

The phot angle makes the stuff look like it is on the locomotive.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By aopagary on 07 May 2013 11:34 PM 
nice up-close-and-personal video. standing next to 6' drive wheels really puts prototype steam into perspective. i sure do prefer #844 in gray, though.

if steam were still to exist as mainline power, i wonder if they would sell advertising space on the smoke lifters.  


No matter how "up-close-and-personal" you get at these live steam events, somebody (like Mr. Monopod at 2:57) has to get a little bit more up close and personal.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Don; 

It kind of goes along with one of the "Murphy's Laws of Railfanning" that we created in the Roanoke Chapter, NRHS. "You struggle into the photo line. Find a good spot beside the track, and get everything into perfect focus to take a photo of - SOMEBODY'S ARMPIT!" 

Comes with the territory I guess. 

Have fun, 
David Meashey


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 08 May 2013 07:51 AM 
Dave 

If you bring the image up as full screen and stop the video.... 

There is a maintenance crew "Blue Flag" and hanging from it are all the safety tags for each member of the maintenance crew. The tags are "blowing in the wind". The blue flag cannot be removed from the locomotive until ALL the individual tags are removed from the flag. 
So.. nothing is actually hanging off the window sill at all. 

The phot angle makes the stuff look like it is on the locomotive. 

I went back to my original HD video file and did a screen capture showing the "Blue Flag". I don't know the details of how the crew uses them, but I suspect that if even one tag is on the blue flag, the train is not authorized to move.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like one is missing. Reminds me of the tag out system we used in the Navy, but way more cool.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By seadawg on 09 May 2013 07:11 AM 
Looks like one is missing. Reminds me of the tag out system we used in the Navy, but way more cool. 

I'm guessing that the "missing" tag has been retrieved by the person responsible for that tagged task and he has reported to his operation station, ready for departure. 
The rest of the crew tags are on the blue flag while they are out socializing with the crowd of spectators.
It was amazing the number of pretty young girls that wanted to have their photographs taken with the tall, handsome conductor.









 
I'd cancel my retirement for a job like that!









The conductor and locomotive engineer must be sure that all tags have been retrieved by their respective owners prior to departure. (Just guessing again.)
.


----------

